# Fish dying almost weekly?



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

My friend has a 20g tank, whose water parameters are stable and good for the fish that reside in it. (I checked earlier today.) The tank isn't over stocked, and we can't figure out what's killing the fish. I did notice some fish were loosing their colour, but we can't seem to figure out what kind of illness it could be, since they've been treated for ick and such. Any ideas?


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Could there be something in the tank that is leeching? I had a log in my shrimp tank that I didn't pre-soak (got it from a pet store too), and I was loosing one shrimp (no more no less) every night. As soon as I took it out I had not a single death more.


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Just plastic ornaments and a stone arrangement last I checked.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

A parameter rundown will help diagnose it.


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

I dont remember the exact numbers. From what I can remember: No nitites. Low nitrates. Soft gh. No chlorine and heavy metals.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

What's the temp at? Is the heater working well? Does the ph change when doing water changes? Anything in the air like aerosols or glade plugins? Sounds silly but you never know lol.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I was about to suggest some air-borne contaminants too or maybe water-borne contaminants you can't easily test for.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm super OCD about things like that around my open top tank. Windex, Lysol spray, pledge ect have always been a concern of mine never mind any bug spray or siphotrol.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Add
Some equilibrium. Low ph as in how low? Maybe you need minerals. If faded they sound stresses. Maybe oh keeps dropping like crashing .



Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## jacklo (Nov 22, 2014)

Second the equilibrium.


----------

